# Victor Conte Launching Anti-Doping Task Force VADA!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Victor Conte Launching Anti-Doping Task Force VADA; WADA Aims to Develop Advanced EPO and HGH Testing He was once the center of federal investigation and served a jail term for providing professional athletes with performance enhancing drugs. Considered as one of America???s top sports scientist, Victor Conte will again plunge himself into the sports industry [...]

*Read More...*


----------

